# UK bank account!



## daly (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

Now that I am here in the UK and I'd like to contribute my experience back to this lovely forum, which bank to open in the UK?

I went to HSBC and Barclay banks to have my account open, none of them able to open me an account without prove of address! 

Finally my life saver bank that I could have my account open smoothly and taken only 15mins with my passport only is "Lloyds TSB" the best customer service and hassle free!!

Hope this helps.

Daly


----------



## Green78 (Dec 29, 2010)

daly said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Now that I am here in the UK and I'd like to contribute my experience back to this lovely forum, which bank to open in the UK?
> 
> ...


I went to Natwest just yesterday: they told me that I couldn't open a bank account because I haven't a UK address, but how can I rent a house without a Bank account? :confused2:
I'll give Lloyds a try tomorrow, yesterday it was closed 

Cheers


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Now that you're living here, you can obtain proof of address by registering with your local doctors' surgery. You will then be sent an official NHS letter with your new NHS number (addressed to you). THAT is proof of your address and, acommpanied by your proof of identity (your passport/biometrics residency permit), you should be fine.

If you're here on a family or settlement visa such as FLR or spouse, you could also arrange with your partner to add your name and address to your partner's accounts - MORE proof of address, and then the bank should then be more willing to open an account in your own name too if you want that.


----------



## Green78 (Dec 29, 2010)

2farapart said:


> Now that you're living here, you can obtain proof of address by registering with your local doctors' surgery. You will then be sent an official NHS letter with your new NHS number (addressed to you). THAT is proof of your address and, acommpanied by your proof of identity (your passport/biometrics residency permit), you should be fine.
> 
> If you're here on a family or settlement visa such as FLR or spouse, you could also arrange with your partner to add your name and address to your partner's accounts - MORE proof of address, and then the bank should then be more willing to open an account in your own name too if you want that.


I guess why I haven't been told at the bank! :boxing:

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2farapart said:


> Now that you're living here, you can obtain proof of address by registering with your local doctors' surgery. You will then be sent an official NHS letter with your new NHS number (addressed to you). THAT is proof of your address and, acommpanied by your proof of identity (your passport/biometrics residency permit), you should be fine.
> 
> If you're here on a family or settlement visa such as FLR or spouse, you could also arrange with your partner to add your name and address to your partner's accounts - MORE proof of address, and then the bank should then be more willing to open an account in your own name too if you want that.


Not all banks allow that. You may have to be on your settlement visa for 3 months or 6 months, for example.


----------



## patman1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All
I have the coventry buliding society, and i opened a savings account in a joint name, beacause they know me ( because i have a normal account)they opened one in a joint name, i have already changed my household bills, b.t gas etc in joint names as you dont have to wait for them to arrive before doing this, and the buliding society are asking for there proof of evidence, passport and of course i now have a recent bill in our joint names, so when they come in july to the country its just a matter of going to building socierty with there passport and the recent bill, what i would do is ask your partner(s) to open a joint account, its a step on the ladder as they say. best of luck :clap2:


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Not all banks allow that. You may have to be on your settlement visa for 3 months or 6 months, for example.


If it's of help to anyone else, HSBC were happy to add my partner before she was even in the UK (on her last visit with me we added her to all my accounts). They wanted her to be present with me, and wanted photographic proof of her identity plus a couple of other documents to prove who she was, and I had to sign a form to declare myself jointly responsible etc etc - and it took a yawn-worthy couple of hours to fill out a complex set of forms. But it was done. It was then very easy to change her address to the UK when she moved here on her first visa and these jointly-addressed banlk statements, along with her NHS letter, have been fantastically useful for proof of ID.


----------



## Green78 (Dec 29, 2010)

I can confirm you al that I was able to open a bank account with Lloyds just by showing them my Italian Idendity Card :clap2:

Cheers


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I went to Barclay, Lloyds, HSBC and Halifax. All reject except HSBC. I open a HSBC Passport account with my Singapore Identity Card and Passport. 

Barclay is willing to open with my National Insurance confirmation letter. However, it is my first day in UK. I dont have anything. 

I need a bank account for my job. Therefore, i open a HSBC Passport account with min 12 month staying with them and monthly fees of £8. 

Now my husband and i also open a HSBC Joint Account. 
Now i also sign up for regular saving to earn 8% interest for 1 year.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Are there any banks in Scotland/UK that don't charge monthly fees for a bank account?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I think most banks offer a small range of free accounts, though what might be available to you if you're a recent entrant to the UK might be limited. I use HSBC and they offer basic current and savings accounts without any fee unless exceeding an agreed overdraft limit (they offer a whole range of fee charging accounts too of course and would love you to have one of those instead). I imagine many other high street banks offer the same sort of range but qualifiying for them moght depend on your circumstances.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

2farapart said:


> I think most banks offer a small range of free accounts, though what might be available to you if you're a recent entrant to the UK might be limited. I use HSBC and they offer basic current and savings accounts without any fee unless exceeding an agreed overdraft limit (they offer a whole range of fee charging accounts too of course and would love you to have one of those instead). I imagine many other high street banks offer the same sort of range but qualifiying for them moght depend on your circumstances.


Are there any perks to being a European student needing a bank account in the UK?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> Are there any perks to being a European student needing a bank account in the UK?


Different banks might be running schemes for students generally (not just European students). It's probably a good idea to walk into a few local branches and ask what accounts they're offering that are suitable for students, and what, if any, benefits are included.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

2farapart said:


> Different banks might be running schemes for students generally (not just European students). It's probably a good idea to walk into a few local branches and ask what accounts they're offering that are suitable for students, and what, if any, benefits are included.


Wise advice. Thanks for your response


----------

